# crazy world full of crazy people



## trophyslayer (Mar 23, 2015)

http://www.13wmaz.com/story/news/lo...ishermen-shot-at-on-lake-tobesofkee/70345996/

my buddy and I took our gals to eat at fish and pig then to fish docks this night... glad they didn't shoot at us because we'd have shot back


----------



## fish hawk (Mar 23, 2015)

That is crazy but they did the right thing.


----------



## Greene728 (Mar 23, 2015)

Why in the world didn't LE enter the residence? Talk to the possible assailant? Look for a gun or spent casings? Etc......
Is this not assault with a deadly weapon???

I don't get it???


----------



## trophyslayer (Mar 23, 2015)

I also don't get it and my only guess is that they couldn't get a warrant that late.


----------



## kevbo3333 (Mar 23, 2015)

It was a doctor so they will probably let him go. If he would have shot at me I would have returned fire and I don't miss!


----------



## whitemarlin (Mar 24, 2015)

I hope all his patients stop going to him and he loses everything. If in fact this is true


----------



## jettman96 (Mar 24, 2015)

Nothing in Macon surprises me anymore and like others I would've been returning fire.


----------



## Lawnmowerman (Mar 24, 2015)

*shots fired at Tobo*



whitemarlin said:


> I hope all his patients stop going to him and he loses everything. If in fact this is true



This IS indeed true,, sad, but true.
Adriel Miles works with me and has for the past 15 years or so.
He was telling me about it yesterday.
There were 9 shots fired, as Adriel told me they emptied the clip.
They believe it to be the son of the Dr., not the Dr. himself that shot towards their boat.
Adriel has a carry permit, but just happened not to have his weapon with him, since he had his son with him.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Mar 24, 2015)

The laws apply differently to the purty people.


----------



## j_seph (Mar 24, 2015)

Reckon all evidence is gone now?


----------



## 3ringer (Mar 24, 2015)

Is fish and pig any good ?


----------



## 3ringer (Mar 24, 2015)

Is fish and pig any good ?


----------



## Lawnmowerman (Mar 24, 2015)

3ringer said:


> Is fish and pig any good ?



Not near as good as Fresh Air in Jackson,,!!


----------



## Lawnmowerman (Mar 24, 2015)

*shots fired*

Well, the cops just came and picked up Adriel.
Justice is being served!


----------



## mrowland96 (Mar 24, 2015)

3ringer said:


> Is fish and pig any good ?



I liked that place, the Appetizers were great and so were the diner plates. I can't speak for the Pig...but the Fish was great.


----------



## mrowland96 (Mar 24, 2015)

Lawnmowerman said:


> Well, the cops just came and picked up Adriel.
> Justice is being served!



Thats good to hear...


----------



## trophyslayer (Mar 24, 2015)

Red Sticks said:


> So, you guys that would have returned fire, I’m curious, do you keep rifles in your boats when you fish Tobo, or are you that good of a shot with your handgun that you would take on someone in a high vantage point that had an assault rifle with laser sights and probably a scope, at night?



I would have emptied the nine while motoring away as quickly as possible.  How would I know of they were warning shots or just a guy that can't shoot.  At least he'd have to think about finding cover for himself even if it was handgun fire


----------



## bulldawgborn (Mar 24, 2015)

Lawnmowerman said:


> Well, the cops just came and picked up Adriel.
> Justice is being served!



Wait...I thought Adriel was one of the targets?


----------



## Eugene Stinson (Mar 24, 2015)

I have never took a gun to Toby. I thought it was illegal. I need to do some research.


----------



## oops1 (Mar 24, 2015)

bulldawgborn said:


> Wait...I thought Adriel was one of the targets?



That's the way I read it too


----------



## Cletus T. (Mar 24, 2015)

This world is full of crazy people……always been the crazies out there but it does seem like they are showing up more and more!!!

Glad nobody was hurt in this crazy story!


----------



## The Longhunter (Mar 24, 2015)

Eugene Stinson said:


> I have never took a gun to Toby. I thought it was illegal. I need to do some research.



Can't be illegal on county owned property, per state law.


----------



## trophyslayer (Mar 24, 2015)

3ringer said:


> Is fish and pig any good ?



i like it.... pretty cool to be able to just dock the boat and go in to eat. Grouper (Swai) sandwich is good and cheap


----------



## doomtrpr_z71 (Mar 24, 2015)

Wow, some people. I had my wedding catered by Satterfield s and they are the pig part of the fishnpig and they have good food. Though just to clarify swai is nothing near grouper, it's a catfish from Cambodia and Vietnam, even though a lot of places now use it in the place of grouper.


----------



## trophyslayer (Mar 24, 2015)

doomtrpr_z71 said:


> Wow, some people. I had my wedding catered by Satterfield s and they are the pig part of the fishnpig and they have good food. Though just to clarify swai is nothing near grouper, it's a catfish from Cambodia and Vietnam, even though a lot of places now use it in the place of grouper.



thats what i was getting at... no way they are making money selling a legit grouper sandwich for 7.95... this why i assume it is swai


----------



## doomtrpr_z71 (Mar 24, 2015)

trophyslayer said:


> thats what i was getting at... no way they are making money selling a legit grouper sandwich for 7.95... this why i assume it is swai



What's funny is swai is a made name so it could be exported from Asia since some people hold them to be a holy fish. The real name is Pangasius.


----------



## Lawnmowerman (Mar 24, 2015)

bulldawgborn said:


> Wait...I thought Adriel was one of the targets?



He was.
He had to go downtown to give a statement.
He's back here at work now.


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Mar 24, 2015)

Lawnmowerman said:


> He was.
> He had to go downtown to give a statement.
> He's back here at work now.



Why couldn't he give it at home? Seems odd to drag him out of work when he's in the clear.


----------



## Lawnmowerman (Mar 24, 2015)

Well,, Macon does things,,,,,, odd.
The courthouse aint but a couple of miles from here.
It was no problem him leaving work.
I once went downtown to give a statement about some pool cue's that were offered to me, and myself knowing they were stolen, I called the Deputies.
We ragged him about it,,,, asking if he was gonna sit in the back or front, and such.
He is in the clear, but I was asked not to say anything else, just watch WMAZ 13 @ 6:00


----------



## bulldawgborn (Mar 24, 2015)

Lawnmowerman said:


> just watch WMAZ 13 @ 6:00



I'm up around Atlanta, but I will ask my parents to DVR it.  It seems funny to me that nobody wound up in jail after an incident like that.  I could see a prosecutor making a case for something like attempted murder (or the GA equivalent).  Who knows where the shooter was actually intending to place his rounds...


----------



## specialk (Mar 24, 2015)

jettman96 said:


> Nothing in Macon surprises me anymore and like others I would've been returning fire.



I feel safer going to Atlanta than macon....and I can't believe that I just typed that....


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 24, 2015)

"clip"


----------



## trophyslayer (Mar 24, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> "clip"



Lol


----------



## trophyslayer (Mar 24, 2015)

Red Sticks said:


> You’d empty your clip into a house that might have innocent women and/or children in it, and risk hitting any other innocents downrange, knowing you’d only have a chance in a million of hitting the nutcase?
> 
> I was taught to know where my round was going before squeezing the trigger, so that sounds kind of crazy to me.



Yes. .. without question.  My family comes first.  Period.  If it meant we had a better chance of getting away while making him have to at least duck for cover and not have an unadulterated shot at me then I'll say it again. .. I'd empty the 'magazine'.  Why am I even explaining this?


----------



## GrumpyOldMan (Mar 29, 2015)

Lawnmowerman said:


> Well,, Macon does things,,,,,, odd.
> The courthouse aint but a couple of miles from here.
> It was no problem him leaving work.
> I once went downtown to give a statement about some pool cue's that were offered to me, and myself knowing they were stolen, I called the Deputies.
> ...



Lawnmowerman, please keep us updated about this incident.  There seems to be some folks on another site that thinks the doctor can do no wrong so it must be a fishermen making up this story up.   I find these assumptions a little disturbing since there hasn't been any facts released so far.   It looks like there may not be any findings released until March 31 at the earliest but would love to hear any new developments if you hear of anything.

It seems in some peoples minds fishermen are not to be trusted even though these same people have heard no facts concerning the case.


----------



## tone357 (Mar 30, 2015)

From a tactical point of view, firing from a boat should be a last ditch effort. Basically, you're a sitting duck out there, especially against a rifle. I'm afraid that your efforts to return fire would probably make a bad situation worse.


----------



## Lawnmowerman (Apr 7, 2015)

*Tobo shooting update,,,*



GrumpyOldMan said:


> Lawnmowerman, please keep us updated about this incident.  There seems to be some folks on another site that thinks the doctor can do no wrong so it must be a fishermen making up this story up.   I find these assumptions a little disturbing since there hasn't been any facts released so far.   It looks like there may not be any findings released until March 31 at the earliest but would love to hear any new developments if you hear of anything.
> 
> It seems in some peoples minds fishermen are not to be trusted even though these same people have heard no facts concerning the case.



http://www.13wmaz.com/story/news/lo...ermen-frustrated-with-investigation/25403073/


----------



## NCHillbilly (Apr 7, 2015)

Yep, the law seems to work differently for some people, doesn't it? If that had been me that "declined to let them in because I'm on call" after shooting at folks from my house, they would have kicked my door in and dragged me out of the house with a gun stuck to my head, I'm sure.


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Apr 7, 2015)

Lawnmowerman said:


> http://www.13wmaz.com/story/news/lo...ermen-frustrated-with-investigation/25403073/



They should have told the cops they smelled pot in the area. They'd have no knocked him and busted their way in. 

Instead, if you're accused of shooting at someone, they just let you turn off the lights and walk away.


----------



## Lawnmowerman (Apr 7, 2015)

Anybody watch the interview?


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Apr 7, 2015)

Lawnmowerman said:


> Anybody watch the interview?



The one in the latest article? Yes...


----------



## Red Sticks (Apr 24, 2015)

Update: 

Deputies, supervisors disciplined as Macon man charged with reckless conduct in Lake Tobesofkee shooting


----------



## Red Sticks (Apr 24, 2015)

Update Update:

Charge upgraded to aggravated assault in Tobesofkee shooting


----------



## fishndoc (Apr 24, 2015)

> Davis said Thursday that Ghali’s father and brother had just returned from services at an area mosque when the shooting began.


Now I'm starting to understand this crazy behavior...


----------



## Nuttin Better (Apr 25, 2015)

I wonder why this is not being considered a Hate Crime?


----------



## frankwright (Jul 6, 2015)

MACON, Ga. — A man who fired shots at fisherman on a middle Georgia lake has been given a 20-year sentence.
Basil Ghali pleaded guilty Monday to aggravated assault and is ordered to spend six years of his sentence in prison and the rest on probation.
Men who were fishing on Lake Tobesofkee in March told sheriff's deputies that someone standing on a home's balcony had fired toward their boat. Deputies went to the home where the shots were fired, but left after a man inside told them to come back the next day.
Bibb County Sheriff David Davis has said the deputies who handled the case have been disciplined.
Ghali's attorney Laura Hogue said he had PTSD and was drinking the night he shot at the fishermen's boat.
Copyright The Associated Press


----------



## Red Sticks (Jul 7, 2015)

AP has the story wrong. He got 6 years prison, 14 years probation, first offender status, so if he stays out of trouble, it will come off his record.

Macon Telegraph:



> Lake Tobesofkee shooter sentenced to 6 years in prison
> 
> 
> After dropping anchor in a cove this past March, three fishermen saw a car parking at a home on the shore of Lake Tobesofkee.
> ...


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jul 7, 2015)

frankwright said:


> MACON, Ga. — A man who fired shots at fisherman on a middle Georgia lake has been given a 20-year sentence.
> Basil Ghali pleaded guilty Monday to aggravated assault and is ordered to spend six years of his sentence in prison and the rest on probation.
> Men who were fishing on Lake Tobesofkee in March told sheriff's deputies that someone standing on a home's balcony had fired toward their boat. Deputies went to the home where the shots were fired, but left after a man inside told them to come back the next day.
> Bibb County Sheriff David Davis has said the deputies who handled the case have been disciplined.
> ...


Only if it stands for Psychotic Terrorist Sniping Disorder.


----------



## jocko755 (Jul 9, 2015)

It's a shame there is no other mechanism in America to prevent individuals with mental disorders from obtaining firearms.  Right now,  only a felony criminal record prohibits legal gun purchases.  Of course - illegal gun purchases are unregulated and common.   Given this Ghali's history,  shouldn't the father who was a smart doctor know whether his son had a weapon in the house?  Shouldn't he be concerned about his disturbed son having a weapon?    Shouldn't the father been charged with obstruction?  By not cooperating with the Police.  I think the officers were idiots.  Easily detered by the social status of the wealthy doctor.   The residence should not have been left and a judge is always on call for a search warrant.  

 I don't see why a licensed doctor treating a person for serious mental conditions can't  be allowed to enter a notation against a person's criminal history indicating a persons mental status.  Sure - having mental issues is not a crime,  however, I think a doctor could make an educated recommendation when a person is too disturbed to be a gun owner?   A person's criminal history can show if a person is considered dangerous, based on previous assults and arrests.  A criminal history will show if a person has AIDS (a medical condition).   Why can't a notation be placed upon a person record if they have been voluntarily or involuntarily committed or is being treated for severe mental conditions with mind altering drugs and should not be around firearms?   Then this could be used during the record check so that responsible gun stores are selling guns to a nut job.  It doesn't have to be permanent.  If a persons condition improves, then the doctor could remove the notation.  

Seems like an easy fix to me.  It doesn't interfer with anyones gun rights -  just keep the guns out of mentally ill persons hands which should be a goal of all persons regardless of their gun rights stance.

Sandy Hook, Aurora CO,  perfect examples.  Serious mental issues, yet nothing to prohibit gun purchases.  A mental health professional - should have a form they can fill out and submit to their local police to enter into a persons criminal history, which would state,  this person was involuntarily committed and is medicated and therefore should be prohibited from purchasing a firearm.   An easy fix IMO.  Committment hearings are conducted in court - so put a record of such on the criminal history as a flag to prohibit gun purchases.  

Neuropsychologist Leon Hyer testified - and concluded his medicine wasn't properly adjusted!  REALLY - how about testifying that he never should have access to a gun because he's NUTS.


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Jul 9, 2015)

jocko755 said:


> It's a shame there is no other mechanism in America to prevent individuals with mental disorders from obtaining firearms.  Right now,  only a felony criminal record prohibits legal gun purchases.  Of course - illegal gun purchases are unregulated and common.   Given this Ghali's history,  shouldn't the father who was a smart doctor know whether his son had a weapon in the house?  Shouldn't he be concerned about his disturbed son having a weapon?    Shouldn't the father been charged with obstruction?  By not cooperating with the Police.  I think the officers were idiots.  Easily detered by the social status of the wealthy doctor.   The residence should not have been left and a judge is always on call for a search warrant.
> 
> I don't see why a licensed doctor treating a person for serious mental conditions can't  be allowed to enter a notation against a person's criminal history indicating a persons mental status.  Sure - having mental issues is not a crime,  however, I think a doctor could make an educated recommendation when a person is too disturbed to be a gun owner?   A person's criminal history can show if a person is considered dangerous, based on previous assults and arrests.  A criminal history will show if a person has AIDS (a medical condition).   Why can't a notation be placed upon a person record if they have been voluntarily or involuntarily committed or is being treated for severe mental conditions with mind altering drugs and should not be around firearms?   Then this could be used during the record check so that responsible gun stores are selling guns to a nut job.  It doesn't have to be permanent.  If a persons condition improves, then the doctor could remove the notation.
> 
> ...



Rights can only be forfeit by due process. Idiotic behavior results in some instantaneous loss, like the guys committed to suicide by cop, but the process is the process and was engineered that way. 

Even to have someone committed a doctor must testify at a hearing. 

I do agree that we need to be doing something about the mentally disturbed in this country, but it's where we specifically draw the line that is the main issue. What qualifies and what doesn't? What happens the next time someone slides by that criteria? There's no good answer.


----------



## bulldawgborn (Jul 9, 2015)

jocko755 said:


> Why can't a notation be placed upon a person record if they have been voluntarily or involuntarily committed or is being treated for severe mental conditions with mind altering drugs and should not be around firearms?   Then this could be used during the record check so that responsible gun stores are selling guns to a nut job.  It doesn't have to be permanent.  If a persons condition improves, then the doctor could remove the notation.
> 
> Seems like an easy fix to me.  It doesn't interfer with anyones gun rights -  just keep the guns out of mentally ill persons hands which should be a goal of all persons regardless of their gun rights stance.



On the surface this is a good idea, but it also seems like a slippery slope to me.  Mental illness can be pretty subjective at times, and I could see where a law of this nature could be used to keep guns out of the hands of citizens who aren't mentally ill despite a label placed on them by a doctor.  Where would it stop?  If one had a prescription for xanax or klonopin could they own a firearm?

I believe the issue lies in how mental illness is dealt with in this country.  Instead of therapy and treatment, doctors often rely on a prescription pad to dole out meds for indefinite periods of time when they are meant to be taken short term.  The whole pharmaceutical system needs reform before gun laws do.


----------



## jocko755 (Jul 9, 2015)

I agree -  due process is the law and it is alittle too subjective.  Where do you draw the line?  Still - I feel an involuntary committal - one imposed by law and a judge, could in principle be an entry on a criminal history and used as a basis to deny a gun purchase.  

I'm just trying to think about this very scary event that happened at the lake and what if it were me and my family.  Certainly the fisherman have rights to be able to fish without the fear that some mental ill Doctor's son with a gun is going to fire on them.  Could have been so much worse had he been able to aim.  I just get tired of seeing the same thing over and over in this country when there is a gun violence incident.  Always someone with mental illness.  I am pro guns and in law enforcement.  I don't want to take anyones rights away,  but I have committed people before and there is a certain section of our society with severe mental issues and there is no mechanism to keep them from legally obtaining weapons.  Until we fix this,  these types of things will continue to happen.


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Jul 9, 2015)

jocko755 said:


> I agree -  due process is the law and it is alittle too subjective.  Where do you draw the line?  Still - I feel an involuntary committal - one imposed by law and a judge, could in principle be an entry on a criminal history and used as a basis to deny a gun purchase.
> 
> I'm just trying to think about this very scary event that happened at the lake and what if it were me and my family.  Certainly the fisherman have rights to be able to fish without the fear that some mental ill Doctor's son with a gun is going to fire on them.  Could have been so much worse had he been able to aim.  I just get tired of seeing the same thing over and over in this country when there is a gun violence incident.  Always someone with mental illness.  I am pro guns and in law enforcement.  I don't want to take anyones rights away,  but I have committed people before and there is a certain section of our society with severe mental issues and there is no mechanism to keep them from legally obtaining weapons.  Until we fix this,  these types of things will continue to happen.



Yeah, they do have rights. The problem is that what you're discussing borders on prosecuting pre-crime and is it really a crime if it's never committed? 

Acts are always better indicators of people's natures, and that's always going to result in a reactionary system, which is unfortunate. Having said that, I'm sure most of us have said, and thought, things that would have a doctor we might've spoken to at the time ready to have our 2A's revoked, but we didn't act on it. 

Lastly, allowing doctors to do that would reduce the number of people willing to go see them to get the help they need. Just the stigma of being "in treatment" keeps out many right now who need it, so I don't think piling on consequences, or possibilities, would get the effect you're looking for. 

Crazy people will always do crazy things, and only one thing will even give you a chance at protecting yourself. Vigilance. Instances like this one prove the exception where vigilance didn't do them any good, but keeping this man from purchasing a gun from a store wouldn't keep him from doing the same with any number of other weapons given half a chance.


----------



## jocko755 (Jul 9, 2015)

Very well put.  In my career I've come into contact with some seriously clinical mentally ill persons that should never have access to weapons - yet there is no mechanism to prevent it.  When at all possible,  I push for charges of terroristic threats, domestic violence, anything to tick the felony box.  But in the end,  even a felony can acquire a gun on the street.


----------

